# Polaroid Optics V Tiffen



## Fallingslowly (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey 
I'm wanting to buy a Neutral Density Filter, but wondering what make to buy it from. Polaroid Optics or Tiffen?  Thanks


----------



## Derrel (Jun 23, 2011)

Hummmm....I'd say Tiffen, I guess. Tiffen probably made the one branded Tiffen, whereas one labeled Polaroid Optics was probably OEM'd from the lowest bidder.


----------



## ann (Jun 23, 2011)

Go to your local camera store, and test the filters they have on hand. Just go out to the parking lot with the filter on the camera, on your tripod. Keep a record of which one you used in what order. Then go home and put them up on your computer screen to see which you prefer on your camera.

There are a wide variety of filters made, and it is hard to decide which to suggest without knowing more about what camera, subject matter etc. your using.

ALso, what you see and what others see may be totally different. 

ALso, what is your budget, as filters can cost little or a lot. Base your pocket book with your test to determine what works for you.


----------



## Dao (Jun 23, 2011)

I saw this the other day.  Not sure if their quality of the regular ND filter is the same as this.


----------

